# {Cnnsi.com} Trade baits: Marbury will be forever branded from 'bad trade'...



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/inside_game/marty_burns/news/2002/10/17/burns_marbury/

This is an article talking about the Marbury - Kidd trade a year after, and looking down the road...

-Petey


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

I always feel a little sorry for Marbury...I mean, he's a great player, but he will probably go down in history as "That-Guy-The-Nets-Traded-To-Get-Jason-Kidd."


----------



## Doggpound (Nov 1, 2002)

Or he could go down as one of the best SG's trapped in a PG's body, Iverson has that locked down, but Marbury is up there.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Marbury passes a bit more then Iverson, but Iverson brings more speed to the table...

Both are special players.

-Petey


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

They are both (Ivy & Marbury) special players. They also are true scorers trapped in smaller PG bodies.

One thing that Marbury lacks that Kevin Johnson(also a converted #2 guard with immense PG skills) had and that is the desire to adapt to being a point guard. KJ really tried hard to be an efficient PG, making the right decisions at the right time - for the good of the team.

If you notice, many times Stephon will penetrate, get stopped and dish the ball to a - Bo Outlaw - 20 feet out - BAD decision and one that playmaking PGS do little of. <b>Once he learns to have real plays in mind when he crosses mid court, </b>& penetrates and dishes to a GOOD shooter, the right one, the one who is open and is able to knock down the shot - then he'll start winning more.

There are assists and then there are "assists". Marbury has incredible point guard skills - but doesn't think "play making" first when crossing mid court. Once he starts "thinking fast" about playmaking, he'll be even better! Scary, right? :yes:


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

Marbury starting to show up.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

marion is the one showing up now


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Amare is the showeruper now


----------

